# Solved: Mov file in Windows Media Player



## pict99 (May 13, 2010)

When playing a Quicktime MOV file in Windows Media Player (Windows 7) the playback is all broken up.
Play the same file in Quicktime and it is perfect.
Is this a codec problem, and if so, what could be the answer ?


----------



## tarekch (Jun 23, 2010)

probably it is a codec problem, try to install the codec pack from here:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## pict99 (May 13, 2010)

I had already installed the pack, but I uninstalled and then re installed it but the propblem is still there.
I wonder if its a graphics card problem as the same video runs perfectly on my Laptop using Windows Media Player.
Both PC are running Windows 7.


----------



## tarekch (Jun 23, 2010)

k i found the solutions i guess.
i still insist it is a codec problem, maybe there is some difference between the two w7 installations.
try to install this
http://www.3ivx.com/coral/3ivx_d4_451_win.exe
hope it works


----------



## pict99 (May 13, 2010)

I had also, already, installed that one.
It made no difference.
I should have pointed out that the PC is a 64 bit system running Windows 7 64 bit amd the Laptop is 32 bit.
I agree, that is is probably a codec problem.


----------



## tarekch (Jun 23, 2010)

mmm ok another question, when you installed KLite did you install the 32 bit version or the 64 bit version?


----------



## pict99 (May 13, 2010)

Ah !!!
I never knew ther was a 64 bit version.
I will look for it and let you know.
Also, I should have said that this is HD video. 1920 x 1080


----------



## pict99 (May 13, 2010)

I uninstalled the K-Lite and re Installed the 64 bit but it is still no better.
The video also plays perfectly in MediaPlayer Classic and Nero Showtime.
It is only Windows Media player that has the problem.


----------



## pict99 (May 13, 2010)

Got it !!
It was the Graphics card drivers
I have a Radeon HD5000 series card and the driver was just a month old.
However, I downloaded the latest from the site, released this month, and all is well
Thanks for your attention


----------



## tarekch (Jun 23, 2010)

very well


----------

